
Paradise lost or found? - hhs
https://environment.yale.edu/news/article/billionaire-wilderness-paradise-lost-or-found/
======
so_tired
I appreciate Billionaires that take city-size estates out in the country where
there is plenty of space.

I feel this is a lot less controversial than urban mega-dwellings which can
cause undue hardship for mere millionaires.

------
caro_douglos
Am curious to see what everyone interviewed for the book thought about things
compared to 2008, 2016, and Covid 19.

